# Summer shrooms 2019



## rork

First L. cincinnatus and saw an over the hill one too. White-pored chicken of the woods. Washtenaw. I liked the single running thread of last year because it made it easy to look up the timing of the species. I found a cinci May 4 when visiting N Virginia, which was impossibly early.


----------



## Sparky23

Beautiful sir.


----------



## Sprytle

Nice!!


----------



## MrJosePetes

Nice find! I found a pile of them around one tree on June 19
https://www.instagram.com/p/By6sOn-HaVu/

Also found some golden oysters the other day!
https://www.instagram.com/p/BzMtoKbHgJu/

I have been using instagram to track my mushroom finds this year. I like how easy it is to upload my pics right from my phone. Lots of cool shrooming content on there too. If any of you guys are on there I'm jose_petes_

Happy shrooming!


----------



## jeffm

Nice finds everyone. 
The only thing big enough to harvest around my area, the n.e lower are yellow pore chicks and Cladomeris umbellata / Polyporus umbellatus before the name change. 
Good luck this season everyone.


----------



## jeffm

6/22
Coolest, youngest umbella I have ever found.








6/28








Today


----------



## MrJosePetes

jeffm said:


> 6/22
> Coolest, youngest umbella I have ever found.
> View attachment 410881
> 
> 6/28
> View attachment 410891
> 
> Today
> View attachment 410895
> View attachment 410897


You finding a lot of those umbrellas Jeff? I absolutely love them but rarely find them. Maybe I need someone to show me the ropes lol


----------



## jeffm

MrJosePetes said:


> You finding a lot of those umbrellas Jeff? I absolutely love them but rarely find them. Maybe I need someone to show me the ropes lol


A few, nothing crazy like your hens down state you guys find. Some ums flush twice a year so they have that going for them I guess. 

No ropes to show here, a little luck and lots of woods time. 

Good luck on Instagram and your season , I check you and Jack out weekly..love it.


----------



## Sparky23

Y'all are making me jealous. Never found an um that wasn't rotten and they never came back in the 2 spots I have found them


----------



## MrJosePetes

Couple years ago I found 13 (!!!!!!!!) in a single day south of where I live. Unfortunately all 13 were rotten and buggy. I only found one good one before that and haven’t seen once since. I’ll be looking this weekend!


----------



## CWlake

jeffm said:


> 6/22
> Coolest, youngest umbella I have ever found.
> View attachment 410881
> 
> 6/28
> View attachment 410891
> 
> Today
> View attachment 410895
> View attachment 410897


So what kind of flavor and texture do the ums have. Looks like consistent with a hen but have never had one.


----------



## jeffm

CWlake said:


> So what kind of flavor and texture do the ums have. Looks like consistent with a hen but have never had one.


Hey CWlake
Wish you lived closer cuz I'd give you some fresh to try, but anyhow..they are just barely behind black morels imo. They have a umami to them that I feel b. Morels have. Texture like a hen I guess, but no where near the dense/ meaty like the hen. Unfortunately they are a delicate mushroom and one does not go far like a hen. 
I can not compare them to a hen to be honest, hens are great but ums are unique. Just my opinion tho. Long winded again, sorry.


----------



## jeffm

MrJosePetes said:


> Couple years ago I found 13 (!!!!!!!!) in a single day south of where I live. Unfortunately all 13 were rotten and buggy. I only found one good one before that and haven’t seen once since. I’ll be looking this weekend!


Something I have noticed Josh, you really need to concentrate on THAT woods with the 13 count you found. There in that woods somewhere imo. I found three new spots yesturday as you already know, this is more for others that have found them before but never again in same spot or woods for some reason or another. 

This is my take on these Umbellas up to this point: they are like hunting Snowshoe Hare in the winter without the snow or a beagle. And they dont even hug the tree, they are always out a long ways from the tree 20-40 Ft. Sitting there looking very white amongst dark dead leaves and no green growth to hide in for the most part. Anyhow have fun everyone.

"Go hunt'um up" as Grandpa always said.


----------



## CWlake

jeffm said:


> Hey CWlake
> Wish you lived closer cuz I'd give you some fresh to try, but anyhow..they are just barely behind black morels imo. They have a umami to them that I feel b. Morels have. Texture like a hen I guess, but no where near the dense/ meaty like the hen. Unfortunately they are a delicate mushroom and one does not go far like a hen.
> I can not compare them to a hen to be honest, hens are great but ums are unique. Just my opinion tho. Long winded again, sorry.


I've only ever found one and it was about baseball size. I took it home and by the time I figured out for sure what it was, it had dried up. It was growing near my chant spot and haven't seen another one since. Been about 4 yrs. ago. The chants are just starting down here. Made some marsala chicken last night with fresh chants. yum!


----------



## DanP

Jeff
Will be up tomorrow (hubbard Lake) Thur - Sunday - not sure of full schedule yet but are you around. Have to put in some tractor time but also will be trying a little summer hunting.

Dan


----------



## jeffm

DanP said:


> Jeff
> Will be up tomorrow (hubbard Lake) Thur - Sunday - not sure of full schedule yet but are you around. Have to put in some tractor time but also will be trying a little summer hunting.
> 
> Dan


Busy family weekend, up in alpena for most of it, My daughters and grandkids live up there. No woods time it's looking like.. so says the wife.


----------



## sermak

Jeff, you are a mushroom detective. You seem to be able to hunt down pretty much anything. Anyway, what kind of trees have you been finding these ums in? Thanks for your help.


----------



## jeffm

sermak said:


> Jeff, you are a mushroom detective. You seem to be able to hunt down pretty much anything. Anyway, what kind of trees have you been finding these ums in? Thanks for your help.


Thanks sermak!! I put way more time in then most and a lot of luck in the mix helps.

Its been in those woods that look like the perfect black morel habitat that never seem to produce a single morel for me. Bta's 90% maybe but the ums have been associated with the handfull of red oaks that are in them. I would think the big hardwoods would be the best bet..but not yet, at least for me so far..still learning. Have a nice 4th.


----------



## PicaTommy

I found my first umbrella today out picking chants. I had to research it to make sure. I'll be heading back for it tomorrow. I hope its in as good of shape as I think it is. If you look close there is a slug going after it!









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## MrJosePetes

I still come up empty in my search for umbrellas. I miss them! Looked quite a bit over the weekend. After reading through the thread, maybe I'm still going after too mature of trees. I'll keep trying!

Anyways, here's my little report from this past weekend (northern LP): 

I went all over, from Traverse City to Atlanta to Glennie, and the only notable edibles I found were older chickens and corals. I also found one extremely fresh flush of poplar oysters (latest I've ever seen that!). Soil moisture was decent in the western and southern areas, but in the northeast the ground was extremely dry. We need some rain up there pretty soon. Happy shrooming!

Oh, and wild strawberries and blueberries are out too.

https://www.instagram.com/p/BzqUIlvHnr1/

https://www.instagram.com/p/BziwjcgHuUR/

https://www.instagram.com/p/BzqYa5cHs7N/

https://www.instagram.com/p/BzmgsSEHjyK/


----------



## MrJosePetes

jeffm said:


> Something I have noticed Josh, you really need to concentrate on THAT woods with the 13 count you found. There in that woods somewhere imo. I found three new spots yesturday as you already know, this is more for others that have found them before but never again in same spot or woods for some reason or another.
> 
> This is my take on these Umbellas up to this point: they are like hunting Snowshoe Hare in the winter without the snow or a beagle. And they dont even hug the tree, they are always out a long ways from the tree 20-40 Ft. Sitting there looking very white amongst dark dead leaves and no green growth to hide in for the most part. Anyhow have fun everyone.
> 
> "Go hunt'um up" as Grandpa always said.


You're right, i need to get back down there and look again. But it seems whenever I get free time, I'd rather drive 2-3 hours north than a half hour to an hour south. I just love it up there.


----------



## jeffm

MrJosePetes said:


> You're right, i need to get back down there and look again. But it seems whenever I get free time, I'd rather drive 2-3 hours north than a half hour to an hour south. I just love it up there.


I understand the up north preference.. forsure.


----------



## DanP

Only picked a few oysters and I mean few - enough for dinner saturday night. Not much 
growing in our spots. Great weekend to be north though


----------



## jeffm

jeffm said:


> Thanks sermak!! I put way more time in then most and a lot of luck in the mix helps.
> 
> Its been in those woods that look like the perfect black morel habitat that never seem to produce a single morel for me. Bta's 90% maybe but the ums have been associated with the handfull of red oaks that are in them. I would think the big hardwoods would be the best bet..but not yet, at least for me so far..still learning. Have a nice 4th.


**EDIT**
3 of the 6 umbrella polypore spots ended up being big maple tree's, others were red oak. I need to pay more attention to my tree's lol. While marking my spots yesturday I ran across 4 decomposing ums in a new spot same woods just deeper in.


----------



## rork

4 lb chants (C. phasmatis, ghost chanterelle), mostly buttons, and 2 lb cinci (white-pored chicken-of-the-woods) from 2 small bonus spots. Chant pattern was the usual: north slope, big oaks, gravelly soils. But I also get them on sand/silt soil with beech other places. In some places there are tiny chants waiting for rain, but I've had none in the last 5 days and forecast looks very bad. I left some of the biggest chants due to insect damage. The day before I took 2.5 lb big ones at another site. Both in Washtenaw county. I am not planning to go to Presque Isle until it rains allot more. May you have 2 inch rains in your patches. July 5,6,7 I got 0.5, 0.5, and 1.2 inches.


----------



## jeffm

Small Umbrella polypore today with a few chant buttons, been holding off on the young chants for more growth but the umbrella was getting cooked pronto and the chants were filler so everyone had some shrooms to go with dinner tonight, Um's cook down way to much unfortunately.


----------



## rork

I see what I think is Hydnum rufescens every year near me in the several counties close to Washtenaw, but I have never found enough to be worth collecting. Compared to the standard hedgehog (H. repandum) they are more brick colored on cap and darker from the start, smaller, less dense and more brittle, and the teeth stop abruptly at the stem. I think they like white oak, but like with steelhead fishing, it's hard to tell what works best for sure, since data is so small. I got all excited when I saw these 4 in just a few minutes but that was it. Pointers appreciated. They look like they'd be fun.


----------



## jeffm

rork said:


> I see what I think is Hydnum rufescens every year near me in the several counties close to Washtenaw, but I have never found enough to be worth collecting. Compared to the standard hedgehog (H. repandum) they are more brick colored on cap and darker from the start, smaller, less dense and more brittle, and the teeth stop abruptly at the stem. I think they like white oak, but like with steelhead fishing, it's hard to tell what works best for sure, since data is so small. I got all excited when I saw these 4 in just a few minutes but that was it. Pointers appreciated. They look like they'd be fun.
> View attachment 416589


Cool find, nice cross section, very interesting. I may have ran across some of these last year in some w.oaks but were real dirty after rain storm..little delicate stem like that w/ same tone maybe. I'll pay more attention this year. Hopefull M.J will give some input on this.


----------



## PicaTommy

I just found some of these in the oaks among some scattered chants tonight. My first milky find. I'm thumbing through the book now...Any idea what variety they are?









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## koby

PicaTommy said:


> I just found some of these in the oaks among some scattered chants tonight. My first milky find. I'm thumbing through the book now...Any idea what variety they are?
> View attachment 416753
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Voluminous Latex Milky Cap. Delicious. When cut, the latex will smell like seafood. Be careful, the latex will seriously stain your hands brown and it will take weeks to get off. If you find a ton, handle with rubber gloves!


----------



## PicaTommy

Update: No fishy smell or brown staining. They were tasty though. I think they were Hygrophorus milky.


koby said:


> Voluminous Latex Milky Cap. Delicious. When cut, the latex will smell like seafood. Be careful, the latex will seriously stain your hands brown and it will take weeks to get off. If you find a ton, handle with rubber gloves!












Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## PicaTommy

Thanks for the description, today I did find some Voluminous. Definitely as you describe, fishy and brown staining. In addition I notice that the stipe is darker and the gills are closer together than the Hygrophorus I found earlier.


koby said:


> Voluminous Latex Milky Cap. Delicious. When cut, the latex will smell like seafood. Be careful, the latex will seriously stain your hands brown and it will take weeks to get off. If you find a ton, handle with rubber gloves!












Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Sparky23

Milkys are one of my favorites.


----------



## jeffm

Went to go pick a few blueberries and someone beat me to them lol. Only had my little berry basket. I guess the berry theives  didn't like Lobster mushrooms so I brought a few home for a couple dinners and dehydrate the rest.








I was suprised with the old honeys I ran across also, a little early up here.








Some pinkie nail size hedgehogs growing in heavy moss just starting.


----------



## DanP

jeffm said:


> Went to go pick a few blueberries and someone beat me to them lol. Only had my little berry basket. I guess the berry theives  didn't like Lobster mushrooms so I brought a few home for a couple dinners and dehydrate the rest.
> View attachment 418033
> 
> I was suprised with the old honeys I ran across also, a little early up here.
> View attachment 418035
> 
> Some pinkie nail size hedgehogs growing in heavy moss just starting.
> View attachment 418041
> 
> View attachment 418043


How do you cook the lobsters? have found before but never picked.


----------



## Petronius

This Youtube video looks interesting.


----------



## jeffm

DanP said:


> How do you cook the lobsters? have found before but never picked.


Im not much of a cooking kind of guy, but love reading about various kinds of wild mushroom plates and such. Have read where alot people enjoy them by slicing them thin 1/4" and under..and sauted up until edges just getting crispy, loved it..my new way of cooking them now as a side dish of mushies.


----------



## CWlake

jeffm said:


> Went to go pick a few blueberries and someone beat me to them lol. Only had my little berry basket. I guess the berry theives  didn't like Lobster mushrooms so I brought a few home for a couple dinners and dehydrate the rest.
> View attachment 418033
> 
> I was suprised with the old honeys I ran across also, a little early up here.
> View attachment 418035
> 
> Some pinkie nail size hedgehogs growing in heavy moss just starting.
> View attachment 418041
> 
> View attachment 418043


I've never seen such clean lobsters. everything I pick are full of dirt which leads me to believe that they are fully developed under the ground. There is no way for the large chunks of dirt to get there otherwise.


----------



## jeffm

CWlake said:


> I've never seen such clean lobsters. everything I pick are full of dirt which leads me to believe that they are fully developed under the ground. There is no way for the large chunks of dirt to get there otherwise.


Lots of dirty dirty ones left behind. I like picking the lobsters that are popping out of heavy moss, the black dirt seems to hang on to the underside of the moss it seems.. unlike the dirt floor of the open forest, that is nothing but dirt and leaf litter imo. But they all do get dirty, some are just to much for me, lazy maybe.


----------



## jeffm

Cladomeris umbellata/umbrella polypore. Right on time, second flush in this spot..two other big ones with these but two buggie for me (June and August) same as 2018 season. A few old chants, the hedgehogs are getting big enough to harvest. 3 weeks it took them, real dry up here till a day ago.


----------



## rork

jeffm said:


> Hens are on there way south. Minnesota has been finding them this past week. I never knew they migrate from north states to southern states. Is this so? Backwards compared to morels if so.


They are waiting for it to cool down in the fall, so I think that makes sense for almost all fall shrooms.
PS: I've been eating beets every day too. They are as big as grapefruit now.


----------



## jeffm

rork said:


> They are waiting for it to cool down in the fall, so I think that makes sense for almost all fall shrooms.
> PS: I've been eating beets every day too. They are as big as grapefruit now.


Yes that makes sense rork, never thought about it before.


----------



## CWlake

jeffm said:


> Yes that makes sense rork, never thought about it before.


morels wait for a warmup and hens wait for a cool down.


----------



## jeffm

CWlake said:


> morels wait for a warmup and hens wait for a cool down.


Yes I never thought about it before until you mentioned it over yonder. Think it was you? 
Genesee county and St. Claire county on the board for hens already.


----------



## rork

Some shrooms near me wait for the warm and then wait for the cool. Laetiporus cincinnatus (white-pored chicken of the woods) is the famous one for me. Maybe some of the oysters and sulfur shelf too.
I picked some more hedgehogs at the bottom of big north slopes (but we need rain if I'm to get really lucky), and saw about 60 tufts of a shroom that was hollow straws of orange, that I think is Clavulinopsis fusiformis, but I'm not sure I'll try eating it. It smells tempting though. Mossy mounds in coffee-grounds wetlands. "Golden spindles" seems better than "spindle-shaped yellow coral" for a common name.







It is a club shroom that gets hollow. Reports that it is too small to bother with don't seem true since I could have collected hundreds in a few minutes. Oh, there are some of the honey shrooms that are unmistakable out now too - yellow on the "ring". Tiny Calvatia giganteum (giant puffball) and sulfur shelf too. Wishing you have rain at your spots.


----------



## PicaTommy

Went to go check if my "plan C" deer blind has acorns and was surprised with some chicken and cinnabars. No acorns dropping in that spot, but I'm glad I brought my basket with me!
















Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## rork

For the first time ever in Washtenaw county, yesterday I saw a shroom close to (or actually) _Pholiota squarrosoides,_ and a single lobster mushroom, which was over the hill. I have seen both frequently in Alpena and Presque Isle counties, but here never. Are lobsters abundant near Au Sable, Rifle, or Pere Marquette, Manistee rivers?


----------



## DanP

Finally an outing where we found some thing and good eating at that!


----------



## jeffm

Good stuff everyone. 
My mother inlaws favorite dish this month(easy to please) fried potatoes and onions, garlic, with lots of heghogs in the mix. Sept. 7th find.


----------



## DanP

Finally Hedgehogs and its two weeks before I can get back up! That dish looks good, going to have to try it. Going to have Mushrooms Jacks Orange/Ginger Chicken of the Woods tonight which is an awesome dish.


----------



## jschlenke

Jackson county picking up! Hens are emerging, hedgehogs are really at the peak from what I can tell. Found some beauties on a short walk today


----------



## jeffm

rork said:


> For the first time ever in Washtenaw county, yesterday I saw a shroom close to (or actually) _Pholiota squarrosoides,_ and a single lobster mushroom, which was over the hill. I have seen both frequently in Alpena and Presque Isle counties, but here never. Are lobsters abundant near Au Sable, Rifle, or Pere Marquette, Manistee rivers?
> View attachment 430881


I can only speak for the Ausable River valley. Not right on the river bottems but have did pretty good for lobsters in the mixed woods above the bottems along with chants at the same time. been a couple years tho.


----------



## DanP

Chicken of the woods - Mushroom Jack's Ginger-Orange Crispy Fried COW 
One of our favorite ways to eat this mushrooms - Thanks MJ


----------



## jeffm

Yum
I really can't believe I have not tried it this way yet, looks so good.


----------



## DanP

We sliced, dredge in flour, dipped in beer and tossed in saltine crackers that had been buzzed/crushed almost back to flour. Its just excellent nothing more I can say 
I only pick the youngest of chickens.


----------



## jeffm

DanP said:


> We sliced, dredge in flour, dipped in beer and tossed in saltine crackers that had been buzzed/crushed almost back to flour. Its just excellent nothing more I can say
> I only pick the youngest of chickens.


Sounds great and I agree on the young chickens only, dripping or it stays.


----------



## Mushroom Jack

DanP said:


> Chicken of the woods - Mushroom Jack's Ginger-Orange Crispy Fried COW
> One of our favorite ways to eat this mushrooms - Thanks MJ
> View attachment 431187


 I'll bet you're hooked now Dan. I have to find some again, I'm Jones'n for some.


----------



## jeffm

Shrimp mushrooms are out in the n.e.
I was a little suprised to run into them today. Few chant, few small hedgehogs, lobsters, handful of B.t with hundreds of tiny ones that are getting rain regularly..will see how that pans out. Last bunch dried out sitting in moss.


----------



## ajc1

How do you identify the shrimp mushroom


----------



## DanP

Mushroom Jack said:


> I'll bet you're hooked now Dan. I have to find some again, I'm Jones'n for some.


Hook, Line and sinker - every one we have cooked this dish for loves it.


----------



## jeffm

ajc1 said:


> How do you identify the shrimp mushroom


I just do a little research and once you think you found some I did a little more research. They are a easy one ajc1, you will know what you have when you find one. Cut it in half it's quite unique.


----------



## Petronius

ajc1 said:


> How do you identify the shrimp mushroom


Once you see one, you will remember it. They look just like the ones that jeffm posted.
Basically, they look like small white globs of goodness. You may find honey mushrooms close by.


----------



## rork

Eight pounds of hogs in good condition and two massive hens that might look too big but were in good shape. Oakland county.


----------



## jeffm

Figures mushrooms are finally kicking in and im back to work this week.
Saturdays finds.








Lots of gypsie mushrooms








Honeys everwhere this year, and some of the biggest buttons right in my woods here at the house that I have ever picked.


----------



## rork

Was doe hunting the Presque Isle 80, and brought back entolomas, Hericium, king boletes, hens, and a few lobsters. Ate a bunch of kings with 4 tenderloins from the two new deer now in my freezer. The 3 other hunters in the store were looking down on my little girl shorts and shirt but I







was buying two replacement doe tags and freezer bags and they were buying beer.
There were tons of honeys and Lipista irena. Some Suillus pictus. Many Suillus americana (chicken fat).


----------



## jeffm

Kings are out in the n.e finally, lousy year for boletes until 5 days ago.


----------



## jeffm




----------



## jeffm




----------



## DanP

Way to go I am truly jealous!!


----------



## Stand By

Looks like a batch of muffins.


----------



## jeffm

Thank you DanP
More kings from thursday morning.


----------



## Umphreys71

Beautiful find Jeff! What kind of conifers do you typically look in? I have heard Norway spruce or the jack pine. 

I found a few down here in southern michigan yesterday, but most were buggy. I would love to make a day trip north and try to find some. Of course I say that every year and never find the time.


----------



## jeffm

Umphreys71 said:


> Beautiful find Jeff! What kind of conifers do you typically look in? I have heard Norway spruce or the jack pine.
> 
> I found a few down here in southern michigan yesterday, but most were buggy. I would love to make a day trip north and try to find some. Of course I say that every year and never find the time.


Thanks! Most are in balsum fir woods, but I hit a spot with norways that i rarely hit..and scored quite a few. The Norway's for some reason always seem in much better shape and heavy/dense while slicing for the dehydrator.


----------



## jeffm

This mornings pick'n, late to work.


----------



## rork

Great shots jeffm.
I'm sure I am not alone in thinking that I am actually seeing several species of kings. I get ones with darker caps usually end of august, then later ones with lighter caps like last weekend, and they are less dense I think, and bigger. I am finding a few near me (Dexter) now and they are different too, even lighter, and they are smaller. Then I get some mid-july down here that are almost always insect-riddled, and have nearly straight stems. Alexander Smith might have given them all names in Boletes of Michigan, but I haven't bothered to try and straighten it out.
I see it rained quite a bit in the northern lower, and am tempted to return. It's fairly dead near me.


----------



## Umphreys71

Thanks for the reply Jeff. I hope to find a day to make it north sometimes in the next few weeks. 

Rork I am just north of you and I see the variations a lot. Sometimes even has me questioning whether it is a king or not even though it has the general look and all the ID features.


----------



## Mushroom Jack

I hit some Boobies with my Jeep a few days ago !


----------



## Mushroom Jack

Graylings are up ( Cantharellula umbonata )


----------



## DanSS26

DanP said:


> Chicken of the woods - Mushroom Jack's Ginger-Orange Crispy Fried COW
> View attachment 431187





DanP said:


> We sliced, dredge in flour, dipped in beer and tossed in saltine crackers that had been buzzed/crushed almost back to flour.


Does anyone have a link to MJ's recipe? I checked the recipe forum, but did not see it. Just one for battered and fried.


----------



## jeffm

DanSS26 said:


> Does anyone have a link to MJ's recipe? I checked the recipe forum, but did not see it. Just one for battered and fried.



*Mushroom Jack*
   

Orange Chicken of the Woods ! First I fried up the COTW that I ran water over in a colander, and then coated it with Drakes Krispy Fry Mix. Also seasoned it with Frankenmuth Chicken Seasoning Salt. Set it aside and made the Orange Sauce out of :
1 1/2 cups pure Orange Juice, 1/4 cup Rice Vinegar, 2 1/2 Tbls. Soy Sauce, 1 cup packed Brown Sugar, 1/2 tsp. Minced Ginger, 1/2 tsp. Minced Garlic, 2 Tbls. chopped Green Onion, 1/4 tsp Red Pepper flakes, bring mixture to a boil.... then mixed 3 Tbls. cornstarch in 1/4 cup water to thicken sauce. This is a must to try, and make sure the COTW id very young.


----------



## jeffm

I tried to post the link but failed, lol.
Hope you dont mind Jack.


----------



## jeffm

Saturday finds, cinnabars, bt's, kings.
Friday kings added to saturdays kings then 3 hours later all cleaned and sliced for the dehydrator.
My new 50 cent basket brought luck lol.


----------



## DanSS26

jeffm said:


> I tried to post the link but failed, lol.
> Hope you dont mind Jack.


Thanks Jeff! And thanks to you Jack for posting recipe. Sounds delicious. Hopefully will be making soon, going out Tuesday to my COW spots, hopefully still bearing fresh COW.


----------



## Stand By

jeffm said:


> Saturday finds, cinnabars, bt's, kings.
> Friday kings added to saturdays kings then 3 hours later all cleaned and sliced for the dehydrator.
> My new 50 cent basket brought luck lol.
> View attachment 437201
> 
> View attachment 437205


Did that basket come with a red cloak by chance?


----------



## Mushroom Jack

DanSS26, Jeff posted the Orange Chicken . For my Chicken Tenders I just rip up fresh young COW's the size of Chicken tenders, run them under water and cover them with drakes and fry them in a pan with a little grease , or deep fry them. Really easy and great tasting. Oh, also, season as you would any chicken you're cooking. I really like Frakenmuth's Chicken Seasoning and a few other spices.


----------



## Mushroom Jack

OOPSIE, didn't catch it was for the Orange COW. Now it's not letting me post a picture ! I'll have to try something else.


----------



## Mushroom Jack




----------



## DanSS26

Sounds so delicious. I have not got back out yet. LOL, I was trying to wipe the orange sauce off my phone that is on the recipe :lol: I often replace brown sugar with pure maple syrup. I bet it would be good for this recipe.


----------



## Umphreys71

Is anyone in the upper lower peninsula finding any king boletes still? I may be able to take a trip north Tuesday to look around. 
It is a 3 or so hour drive though, so I definitely want to have an idea if it may be worth it before I jump in the truck.


----------



## jeffm

Umphreys71 said:


> Is anyone in the upper lower peninsula finding any king boletes still? I may be able to take a trip north Tuesday to look around.
> It is a 3 or so hour drive though, so I definitely want to have an idea if it may be worth it before I jump in the truck.


I have not looked in any of my king spots since Oct. 1st. I will take a look this wknd at my local spot. Think I'll bring the shotgun, always birds in it when im shrooming without a gun lol.


----------



## Umphreys71

Good luck on both!


----------



## jeffm

Not much happening out there. Found a new Hen tree with old hens under it. Woods were void of mushrooms besides Amanita's and some other junk shrooms. It did just rain last night tho.


----------



## DanP

jeffm said:


> Not much happening out there. Found a new Hen tree with old hens under it. Woods were void of mushrooms besides Amanita's and some other junk shrooms. It did just rain last night tho.
> View attachment 442183


Hens up north thats cool!


----------



## jeffm

DanP said:


> Hens up north thats cool!


Like a needle in hay stack, compared to down state but there here.


----------



## Umphreys71

Thanks for the report Jeff. The hen season down here seemed to start a little late and was pretty short lived. Or that was my perception based on my findings anyway. 

Maybe someday I can drive you up a truck load of hen and you can show me the ropes on the kings.


----------

